# What should I know about breeding Azureus?



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

As it looks like I have a male and female azureus, it's pretty safe to assume that when I introduce the two, there's a good chance they will spawn. This is what I've been told to do...

Put a petri dish with a little water under a cocohut. This is where the eggs will be laid.

Once laid, remove the eggs and place into indevidual cups with RO water. 

Wait for eggs to hatch.

Feed tadpoles and watch them grow.

When they grow legs, set the cup in such a way that it is tilted so the side forms a ramp so that the froglet can climb up out of the water when it's ready.

I scanned the forum and read some of the discussions about how clean the tadpole water should be, different ways to house the tadpoles etc. I've heard that some tadpoles are cannibalistic, and some release hormones that stunt the growth of their siblings.

I'm looking for information specific to azureus breeding and tadpole raising. Thanks!


----------



## Julie7741 (Sep 13, 2012)

You are on the right track... 

Give them the petri dish under a coconut hut. I don't add any water-

When the eggs are laid, I leave them until the next day to ensure that they are fertilized. 

Pull the petri dish out put the petri dish into a tupperware container with some damp paper towels under the petri dish, with the lid on the dish. You then need to mist them daily, but you don't want a bunch of standing water in the dish. If they eggs are good, they will be a dark color. If they are bad, they will turn a grayish white color and swell up. 

Do not mess with the eggs until the tads have hatched. They should stay in the petri dish, in the setup I described. Once the tadpoles have freed themselves from the egg, you should separate them and put them in individual cups. I use a pipet for this purpose, and gently suck them up into the pipet and transfer to the cup. When I see that they getting close to hatching, I add some spring water to the petri dish to help them out. You just want a little, not enough to cover the eggs.

I use bottled spring water, and feed the tads either tadpole bites (can be purchased from vendors) or a high quality fish food. Change their water every few days. 

I hope this helps! I have had a lot of healthy froglets, so this procedure seems to work for me.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

dont mist the eggs directly, this kills them



Julie7741 said:


> You then need to mist them daily


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

You are a little confused. Wait for the eggs to hatch then put  tadpoles individually in cups.


----------



## Taari (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks, I got those steps out of order, I couldn't remember. It will probably be another 4-6 months before I introduce the two frogs, so I've got a while to plan. Is the part where you tilt the cup onto it's side so the froglets can climb up when they are ready correct? I'm not sure how to set something like that up.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

for my morph out tank (azureus), I just took the deli cup they were in and tilted it so they could climb out. so far my first six froglets are free of SLS it can be a basic tank with leaf litter and plant clippings. you put the cup into the morph out container and tilt the cup after the front legs pop out. from then it takes about 1-2 weeks for them to actually leave the water.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

You don't really need to mist them unless the paper towel gets a little too dry.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

No need to wet the petri dish before eggs. The frogs will take care of that. 

No need to wait a day to take the eggs out. The male lays down the sperm first and then the female lays the eggs on top. The male will then water the eggs. I usually wait until after lights out to pull eggs, though, so I can go in to grab them without disturbing the frogs. Plus it makes me feel guilty when they catch me stealing their babies. 

I do mist the eggs once they've been pulled. I like to keep a small bit of water in the dish but just enough to keep the eggs surrounded. Not so much that the eggs are covered. If too much water evaporates, I wet it back down by misting.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

everytime i mist the eggs i always kill them. whats a good way to mist without killing the eggs? i usually mist the container before putting the eggs in there and never have to mist again. 



frogface said:


> No need to wet the petri dish before eggs. The frogs will take care of that.
> 
> No need to wait a day to take the eggs out. The male lays down the sperm first and then the female lays the eggs on top. The male will then water the eggs. I usually wait until after lights out to pull eggs, though, so I can go in to grab them without disturbing the frogs. Plus it makes me feel guilty when they catch me stealing their babies.
> 
> I do mist the eggs once they've been pulled. I like to keep a small bit of water in the dish but just enough to keep the eggs surrounded. Not so much that the eggs are covered. If too much water evaporates, I wet it back down by misting.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm certainly no expert, but, I wonder if it's the misting that is killing them. If it is, perhaps it is something in the water. I generally use my tap water with Prime in it for eggs and tads. For more sensitive eggs and/or tads, I try to find a good spring water to use instead. 

When eggs are getting close to hatch time, I find a good brisk misting can help release them from the eggs and goo. 

But, that's what's interesting about this hobby. Everyone's experience is different. What works for one person may not for another.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

you said "i do mist the eggs" that was my question. how do you mist the eggs without killing them? i used to mist the eggs directly and that would kill them.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

whitethumb said:


> you said "i do mist the eggs" that was my question. how do you mist the eggs without killing them? i used to mist the eggs directly and that would kill them.


Well, I don't go out of my way to not kill them. I just mist them and they don't die. I don't know how else to answer


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

lol you answered it perfectly lol. so you do mist them "directly" hmmm... you must mist them from far back to where the dropletts aren't hitting them forcefully.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

YEs, I do it with a light fine mist. I don't blast them with a water hose.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

lol i didn't either in the begining, but i sprayed close enough to kill the eggs. after that i just sprayed the container before putting the eggs in and never had an issue after


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I used distilled water for both the misting and tadpoles. I made sure to add some form of leaf 1 month before the potentially having tads as it changes the water levels for the better. I always misted the eggs with water twice a week or so and made sure to have a few holes in the top to allow minor air flow to prevent molding.

The most important thing for me was to stop molding, and once I addressed that I was able to get azureus tad's like crazy.


----------

